# Cheer me up !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This weather has me down, no safe ice and a low of 15 tonight might make for tough conditions tomorrow  
How about a story to cheer your fellow anglers up until Saturday. 
I'm certain if you've fished many days you've see something on the water that has made you laugh, how about sharing.
I once took a youngster, maybe 5 years old, on his first ice fishing trip. It was a perfect day for a kid, 50 degrees, a farm pond loaded with gills, at least 6" of ice and the fish were hungry. Rapidly we had several gills on the ice when I noticed the youngster had stopped fishing and had a pair of "flopping" fish pinned down with each of his hands and he was holding them tight against the ice. 
When I questioned him about what he was doing -- he said
" They're trying to break the ice with their tales " 
To this day I'm not certain if he was serious and actually though our fish could escape or at 5 he was just pulling my chain, 40 years ago and still makes me laugh.
Gotta story to cheer us up ? ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't have a story, but why didn't Cinderella win very many basketball games?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

She had a pumpkin for a coach!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

In a remote creek that I rarely see any sign of other people in, one day I rounded a bend and saw a middle aged woman in her thong undies and her dog splashing around in the water. I didn’t want to alarm her but it was clear that she didn’t notice me, so I kept my distance and pretended to be totally engaged in my fishing, while being a little extra noisy with my process to maybe alert her to my presence as I intended to pass her and work my way upstream. Well it worked, and she flew out of the water to her clothes so fast that you’d have thought she were bit by a piranha. I didn’t mean to ruin her time and by this point I feel pretty guilty. She shuffled past me with her dog muttering something about how it’s time to go anyways and disappeared in to the trees. There aren’t any houses near that spot so I’m not sure where she came from or went to.

I think OSG had a similar story about nearly naked girls in the river. You never know what you’ll find when you go fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Could you be more specific in regards to the location of this encounter


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DJA said:


> Could you be more specific in regards to the location of this encounter


Sounds like a honey hole...


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

The last three read all in one really cheered me up. Lol last Monday I was fishing the mad with a friend and I caught a nice brown and I asked him to take a picture, he said sure I proceeded to hand him my phone and he then dropped it as I was trying to remove the hook, he yelled with much anxiety, lucky for him the net caught the phone and the phone unhooked the fish. He was a nervous wreck the rest of the trip. It wouldn’t of been the first phone I lost in the river so I was not worried at all! Insurance is a great thing!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Stonen12....I learned the hard way not to keep my phone in a shirt pocket or on a belt. I lost one each way. Both in twenty to Thirty feet of water.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Yeah, no fun loosing them but his reaction was priceless


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I once watched my dad juggle his false teeth from going into the drink and his fishing rod at the same time I still laugh thinking about it


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Many years ago I was in W.Va early one spring trout fishing . Weather was much on the miserably side, drizzly rain that turned to snow. When the rain turned to snow it was big old wet flakes. Those trout started raising to the top and grabbing them snow flakes. I switched over to a small white bucktail streamer I had tied up. Needless to say I caught trout like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ice fishin a bunch of years ago my bud and i were sitting there pulling up some gills when all of a sudden a muskrat popped up out of the hole ran accross to the other hole and plop there he go. was so funny .......another time i think we were at mosquito ice fishin, there was great ice and it was snowing sideways , about 30 yds away some guys were in there hut throwing fish out on the ice, well there was a heron standing there and every time a fish came out the hut that bird gobbled it down, this went on for a minute and when the guys came out to stretch they were lookin for there fish, i was laughing so hard i almost couldnt tell them that bird had scarfed them down.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great stories and thanks for sharing them.
I've kept a duck hunting log for nearly 40 seasons and always jotted down humorous events that occurred on the marsh and there have been many. Looking through my duck log always makes me laugh and I wish I had kept a fishing log to jog my memory of long forgotten fishing trips.
Today's forecast is also making me smile, unfortunately rain for the next couple of days but that's Spring.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I was taking flying lessons out of Sky Park in Wadsworth and my instructor had me keep flying the pattern instead of landing turned out there was a couple skinny dipping in a small creek. I couldn't see until he had me make a hard right bank and look out his side the he made me land.


----------

